# AMD Catalyst 13.4 (12.104.0.0 March 28) WHQL & 13.5 Beta 2 erschienen! (Update: AMD DL + Release Notes)



## Bandicoot (24. April 2013)

Guten morgen an alle, Gestern gabs von den Grünen einen neuen Beta Antreiber und heute zieht AMD nach! Pünklich zum PCGH test der HD7990 gibts auf Guru3D den 13.4 WHQL zum Download der Unterstützung für die Malta Radeon mitbringt und einige Crossfire X fixes inne hat! 
Aus der Card Support Liste vom Overclock.net ist auch zu ersehen das nun einige Radeons der HD8000er Serie gelistet sind! 
Leider sind noch keine Release Notes zum Treiber verfügbar! Ich reiche sie nach wenns welche gibt! Außer einer von euch ist schneller!  

Update: AMD bietet nun auch die Treiber offiziell an ! Ich habs mal aktualisiert, den Link für die Release Notes findet ihr unter der Build Info! THX fürs Feedback 

*Build Info 13.4 WHQL:*

DriverVer=03/28/2013, 12.104.0.0000
12.104-130328a-155864C-ATI
Catalyst: 13.4
CCC: 2013.0328.2218.38225
D3D: 9.14.10.0969
OGL: 6.14.10.12217
OCL: 10.0.1124.2 (Driver Integrated - No longer in /Apps)
WHQL Sign Date: April 19 (Microsoft)
*Release Notes: *AMD Catalyst
*
Build Info 13.5 Beta 2:*

- DriverVer=04/16/2013, 12.102.3.00000 
- Catalyst 13.5 Beta2 
- CCC: 2013.0416.1036.17145
- D3D: 9.14.10.0968
- OGL: 6.14.10.12198
- OCL: 10.0.1124.2 (Driver Integrated)

Feature Highlights des 13.5 Beta 2


Performance gains seen on the entire AMD Radeon™ HD 7000 Series for the following:
Far Cry 3: Improves performance up to 4% with Anti-Aliasing enabled
Shogun II: Improves performance up to 20% with 8x Anti-Aliasing enabled
Tomb Raider: Improves performance up to 6%
Bioshock: Improves performance up to 6%
Borderlands 2: Improves performance up to 17%
 
Corruption is no longer seen on the AMD Radeon HD 7790 when TressFX is enabled in Tomb Raider
Danke an *CSO*    für die Info!

*AMD Product Compatibility:*

AMD Radeon HD 8000 Series (Update)
AMD Radeon HD 7900 Series
AMD Radeon HD 7800 Series
AMD Radeon HD 7700 Series
AMD Radeon HD 6000 Series
AMD Radeon HD 5000 Series
AMD Mobility Radeon HD 7000M Series
AMD Mobility Radeon HD 6000M Series
AMD Mobility Radeon HD 5000 Series
*System Requirements:*

Windows 8 (32 & 64-bit versions)
Windows 7 (32 & 64-bit versions with SP1 or higher)
Windows Vista (32 & 64-bit versions with SP2 or higher)
_*Download Links: *_

Guru3D: AMD Catalyst 13.4 WHQL Download (Update: Einzeldownloads)

Computerbase: AMD Catalyst Komplettpaket Download - ComputerBase  (Komplettpaket)

_*AMD Homepage:*_ AMD Catalyst (13.4 WHQL, 13.5 B2 & 13.4 CAP1)

*Computerbase 13.5 Beta 2:* AMD Catalyst Vorab-Treiber Download - ComputerBase

 Danke an *Tripleh84* für die Info , dann stürzt euch mal drauf !

 Quelle: Guru3D.com - www.computerbase.de - www.amd.com 
mfg Bandicoot


----------



## X-CosmicBlue (24. April 2013)

*AW: AMD Catalyst 13.4 (12.104.0.0 March 28) WHQL erschienen!*

Wie die letzten Male auch schon:
Treiber ist noch nicht offiziell bei AMD zum Downlaod erschienen.
Das macht mich immer etwas skepisch, ob da alles mit rechten Dingen zugeht.

Davon abgesehen frage ich mich, ob der neue Speichermanager, den AMD im Zuge der Mikrorucklernminimierung schreiben wollte, nun schon dabei und auch für ältere Radeons als die siebentausender Reihe verfügbar ist?


----------



## alexbirdie (24. April 2013)

*AW: AMD Catalyst 13.4 (12.104.0.0 March 28) WHQL erschienen!*

Ich weiß nicht, woher die den Treiber haben, aber ich werde auf jeden Fall warten, bis auf der AMD-homepage der Driver wirklich offiziell verfügbar ist. Bis gerade eben gibt's da noch nichts, was mich doch etwas wundert.


----------



## CSOger (24. April 2013)

*AW: AMD Catalyst 13.4 (12.104.0.0 March 28) WHQL erschienen!*

Treiber läuft bei mir ohne Probleme.
(BF3 und Crysis 3 getestet)
GPU-Z zeigt mir unter Driver Version: 12.104.0.0 (Catalyst 13.4)

Hoffe der 13.5 Beta 2 (Launch-Treiber der 7990) kommt die nächsten Tage.
Finde jedenfalls noch keinen Download.


----------



## Bandicoot (24. April 2013)

*AW: AMD Catalyst 13.4 (12.104.0.0 March 28) WHQL erschienen!*

Ich schau auch schon den ganzen Tag nach den Release Notes. Wie erwähnt hat AMD auch noch nichts offizielles auf ihre Page. 
Vom 13.5 Beta2 wird zwar viel gesprochen aber nichts als DL dabei. Einige User berichten ebenfalls das der Treiber super läuft und einiges an Leistungsplus mitbringt. 
Hab zur Zeit nur ne HD5770 die im Win8 Test PC läuft aber auch die legt etwas im Benchmark zu, wenn auch nicht viel. 
Am meisten profitieren laut Aussagen die HD7000er!  
Genaueres gibts wohl erst wenn AMD seinen Download frei gibt. Warum das immer so lange dauert bei denen und woher die anderen immer die Treiber haben frag ich mich auch! 
Ich glaube fast AMD Leakt die selber und wartet das Feedback der Foren ab! Bisher waren aber alle Treiber von Guru3D i.O


----------



## Tripleh84 (24. April 2013)

*AW: AMD Catalyst 13.4 (12.104.0.0 March 28) WHQL erschienen!*

Der 13.5 Beta 2 ist als Download draußen..

AMD Catalyst Vorab-Treiber Download - ComputerBase


----------



## X-CosmicBlue (24. April 2013)

*AW: AMD Catalyst 13.4 (12.104.0.0 March 28) WHQL erschienen! (Update: Link zum 13.5 Beta 2)*

Gibt es wenigstens zu dem neuen Beta-Treiber Release-Notes?


----------



## Bandicoot (24. April 2013)

*AW: AMD Catalyst 13.4 (12.104.0.0 March 28) WHQL erschienen! (Update: Link zum 13.5 Beta 2)*

@X-CosmicBlue: Nein leider nicht genau wie beim 13.4 WHQL. Dieser soll nach einigen Aussagen ein Zertifizierter 13.3 Beta 3 sein nur das folgendes hinzu kam:!

-considering 13.4 and 13.5b2 have added both 7790, and 7990 ASICS, and 13.5b2 has prototype code

Edit: Ich bleib beim 13.4 WHQL da dieser aktueller ist. Siehe Build info !


----------



## FeuerToifel (24. April 2013)

*AW: AMD Catalyst 13.4 (12.104.0.0 March 28) WHQL erschienen! (Update: Link zum 13.5 Beta 2)*

ich warte lieber, bis die auch offiziel von amd zu erhalten sind.


----------



## OctoCore (24. April 2013)

*AW: AMD Catalyst 13.4 (12.104.0.0 March 28) WHQL erschienen! (Update: Link zum 13.5 Beta 2)*

Nun, im 13.4 funktionieren selbst erstellte Spielprofile wieder.


----------



## Multithread (24. April 2013)

*AW: AMD Catalyst 13.4 (12.104.0.0 March 28) WHQL erschienen! (Update: Link zum 13.5 Beta 2)*

Mal schauen ob der 13.5B2 mir bei meinen problemen helfen kann

EDIT: nope, Crysis 2 spackt immer noch
Dafür hab ich keine schlieren mehr nach dem Takt ändern, spart mir doch den ein oder anderen reboot.


----------



## Eiche (25. April 2013)

*AW: AMD Catalyst 13.4 (12.104.0.0 March 28) WHQL erschienen! (Update: Link zum 13.5 Beta 2)*

nun auch bei amd AMD Catalyst


----------



## CSOger (25. April 2013)

*AW: AMD Catalyst 13.4 (12.104.0.0 March 28) WHQL erschienen! (Update: Link zum 13.5 Beta 2)*



Bandicoot schrieb:


> @X-CosmicBlue: Nein leider nicht genau wie beim 13.4 WHQL. Dieser soll nach einigen Aussagen ein Zertifizierter 13.3 Beta 3 sein nur das folgendes hinzu kam:!
> 
> -considering 13.4 and 13.5b2 have added both 7790, and 7990 ASICS, and 13.5b2 has prototype code
> 
> Edit: Ich bleib beim 13.4 WHQL da dieser aktueller ist. Siehe Build info !



Zum 13.4 WHQL...
Dort stehts.

AMD Catalyst 13.4 (12.104.0.0 March 28)

Hier noch die Feature Highlights des 13.5 Beta 2


Performance gains seen on the entire AMD Radeon™ HD 7000 Series for the following:
Far Cry 3: Improves performance up to 4% with Anti-Aliasing enabled
Shogun II: Improves performance up to 20% with 8x Anti-Aliasing enabled
Tomb Raider: Improves performance up to 6%
Bioshock: Improves performance up to 6%
Borderlands 2: Improves performance up to 17%
 
Corruption is no longer seen on the AMD Radeon HD 7790 when TressFX is enabled in Tomb Raider


----------



## alexbirdie (25. April 2013)

*AW: AMD Catalyst 13.4 (12.104.0.0 March 28) WHQL erschienen! (Update: Link zum 13.5 Beta 2)*

Habe gerade von der AMD-Homepage den 13.4. geholt und installiert.

Funktioniert super.


----------



## X-CosmicBlue (25. April 2013)

*AW: AMD Catalyst 13.4 (12.104.0.0 March 28) WHQL erschienen! (Update: Link zum 13.5 Beta 2)*

Jo, Beta 13.5 und non-beta 13.4 sind jetzt offiziell bei AMD zu haben. Mit Release-Notes.


----------



## beren2707 (25. April 2013)

Habe den 13.5 Beta 2 drauf. Läuft stabil, aber zumindest in Crysis 3 bringt es keine wirkliche Verbesserung. Die Performance ist je nach Level wirklich mies. Die Optik rechtfertigt das nicht, es sieht schlechter als C2 mit MaLDoHD 4.0 aus und hat nur halb so viele FPS.


----------



## easland (25. April 2013)

Crysis 3 läuft auf NVIDIA karten mit reduzierten details deutlich besser. HD7970 sucked total ab


----------



## OctoCore (25. April 2013)

>Hier< in High eher nicht.
Komisch, was die Leute sich so zusammentesten. 

Hm - aber ich glaube, hier im Thread gehts nicht um nVidia, sondern um AMD-Treiber.


----------



## drebbin (26. April 2013)

Hatte gestern den ersten Absturz in C3 mit dem 13.5Beta2
Graka ist auf 1ghz übertaktet,aber das war bisher nie ein Problem,
Bildschirm wurde schwarz und hat nicht mehr reagiert,außerdem Sound schleife


----------



## PCGH_Raff (26. April 2013)

drebbin schrieb:


> Hatte gestern den ersten Absturz in C3 mit dem 13.5Beta2
> Graka ist auf 1ghz übertaktet,aber das war bisher nie ein Problem,
> Bildschirm wurde schwarz und hat nicht mehr reagiert,außerdem Sound schleife


 
Sowas kann auch schlicht an der besseren Auslastung durch den Treiber liegen – wäre nicht das erste Mal.

MfG,
Raff


----------



## drebbin (26. April 2013)

Stimmt,da ich aber ein neues spiel angefangen hatte und am Anfang zum großteil innenLevels sind,wo wiederrum vsync aktiv wurde da Die 60fps Grenze aktiv wurde war nicht dauerhaft 100% Auslastung...
Die Temperatur habe ich Natürlich im Auge behalten und die ist wie vorher nicht über 78grad gewandert
Nur die cpu wurde etwas wärmer als vorher,sonst immer ~45Grad jetzt ~50grad
Die einzige Änderung die ich ingame gemacht habewar das ich die Objekt und EffektDetails von "hoch" auf "sehr hoch" gesetzt habe


----------



## Hawky1980 (27. April 2013)

> Sowas kann auch schlicht an der besseren Auslastung durch den Treiber liegen – wäre nicht das erste Mal.



Das kann ich bestätigen. Kommen jetzt ganz schön gut in schwitzen, unsere Kärtchen.


----------



## zombie82 (27. April 2013)

Sind installationsprobleme mit dem 13.4 bekannt? 
Wenn ich den installieren will zeigt er mir nur den HDMI Treiber an... hat jemand nen Rat?


*zombie82* 



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
  				Komplett-PC-Käufer(in) 			<<< das muss sich aber ändern, ich habe nie und würde auch nie xD


----------



## easland (27. April 2013)

OctoCore schrieb:


> >Hier< in High eher nicht.
> 
> 
> Hm - aber ich glaube, hier im Thread gehts nicht um nVidia, sondern um AMD-Treiber.


 
www.pcgameshardware.de/screenshots/...Grafikkarten_1080p_Medium_FXAA_4x_AF_PCGH.png


----------



## easland (27. April 2013)

Hawky1980 schrieb:


> Das kann ich bestätigen. Kommen jetzt ganz schön gut in schwitzen, unsere Kärtchen.



Deine kommt nicht ins schwitzen sondern verweigert schon fast den dienst in Crysis 3.
Kein fanboy, habe auch eine 7970 !

Das schönste PC game läuft richtig mies. Amd evolved, dass ich nicht lache.


----------



## OctoCore (27. April 2013)

easland schrieb:


> www.pcgameshardware.de/screenshots/...Grafikkarten_1080p_Medium_FXAA_4x_AF_PCGH.png


 
Ja und? Da ist eine 6950 minimal langsamer in Crysis 3 als eine 560Ti. Zwei Karten der gleichen Leistungsklasse. Was soll uns das jetzt sagen? Das in der gleichen Liga mal die eine, mal die andere Karte was flotter bei irgendeinem Game ist? Ach - und 6870 punktet richtig gut. 
Und das hat jetzt was mit dem 13.5b2 zu tun?


----------



## Snikkerz (4. Mai 2013)

zombie82 schrieb:


> Sind installationsprobleme mit dem 13.4 bekannt?
> Wenn ich den installieren will zeigt er mir nur den HDMI Treiber an... hat jemand nen Rat?


 
Genau das selbe Problem hab ich auch, jedoch mit allen Catalyst... Ziemlich ätzend wenn manche einfach drüber installieren können ohne Probleme und bei mir läuft es einfach garnicht...


----------



## Bandicoot (4. Mai 2013)

Mal den alten Treiber komplett deinstallieren, System Ccleanern, evtl per hand in der Registry nachbessern und nen Neustart! 
Die GPU Übertaktung per Tool auf normal Werte stellen, hat auch schon mal geholfen vor der installation des neuen Antreibers.

Oder mal das probieren: AMD CleanUninstall Utility - Download - CHIP Online

Achtung das Tool nimmt sich auch den AMD Chipsatztreiber vor !!!


----------

